# turtle rights



## John (Dec 11, 2010)

if a turtle works in a video is it entilted too compensation?and would a dog encounter justify hazard pay? just curious


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 11, 2010)

Do I get hazard pay for reading some of these posts?


----------



## abra (Dec 11, 2010)

hahahahahah I don't even know what this is but I'm cracking up


----------



## Tom (Dec 11, 2010)

No. The Screen Actors Guild does not represent animals, only people. Further, I'm pretty sure that video was a non-union show anyway. Now the owner of the turtle might be due for some animal rental fees, and the handler who did the shoot should be getting some trainer wages, but that was not your question was it?


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 11, 2010)

Tom!!! What about me do I get hazard pay? I belong to a union!!!!!!


----------



## Tom (Dec 11, 2010)

Torty Mom said:


> Tom!!! What about me do I get hazard pay? I belong to a union!!!!!!



Were you involved in the shoot in question? No. Then, I don't think so. Now retract your money grubbing hand and go EARN a living...


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 11, 2010)

I see......It's because I am a woman huh? I'll just have to call Gloria Allred then!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Candy (Dec 11, 2010)

Torty Mom said:


> Do I get hazard pay for reading some of these posts?



I was thinking the same thing, too funny!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 13, 2010)

LOL,.


----------



## terryo (Dec 13, 2010)




----------

